# JackOLantern FX



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Just a few quick Pics of a recent Costuming and FX shoot
































Gotta Love Brainz and Pumpkin SEEDS!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

YOU AGAIN! Thanx Play!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

mmmm brains and pumpkin seeds...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

haha awesome! It's so cool! The pumpkin seeds are a nice touch


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

YES...I like him alot!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

sexy just plain sexy


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! How much (if any) of the underlying face is real?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

This actor is covered with a bald cap, the appliance is a CinemaSecrets JackO lantern foam appliance, and the only actual face features you see are the whats brown, surroundingthe eyes, the nose, and the mouth area....This is a GREAT PIECE!
Thanx for looking!


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

thats a crazy costum!!! i wish i could have sum like that in my haunt


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great! Real scarey.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

BB, what type of blood are you using? 

I like how you did clots and didn't obscure much of the detail. Personally, I may have added some blood inside the "brain" wrinkles, however it would have been a tricky business not hiding too much detail.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Sickie on this application I believe I did a redwash on the brain at first to create the depth and bring out the wrinkles, on this piece I used Cinema Secrets BloodGel, and FX blood...... And one of the hardest things that I find while doing FX is, the right amount of Blood, you can hide a bad makeup kob with blood, BUT you can also KILL a good Makeup job with to much blood.


----------

